# Overtraining



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Recently, I have had a number of people report to my office with some surprisingly similar complaints: Fatigue, muscle tension and prolonged soreness, decreased appetite, sleep problems, and general feelings of malaise. After a through review of their history and symptoms, a physical exam, and an occasional laboratory study, I determined what I was seeing [...]

*Read More...*


----------

